# 5 Ways to Dress Up Jeans



## Maja (Mar 7, 2006)

*Ideas to make them out-on-the-town appropriate.*

*By Lisa Kovalovich*

These days, jeans are becoming appropriate at unexpected places: cocktail parties, Sunday brunches, even nights at the theater. How do you make your going-out jeans look different from your weekend jeans? Here are five ways:

*Do dark denim. *Faded, broken-in jeans have a worn, weekend feel, while crisp jeans in a dark indigo rinse are a touch more formal and look great with most tops. Also, no rips or excessive fade marks.

*Pick a pulled-together cut. *For weekends, baggy boyfriend jeans are comfy. But for a night out, try a sleeker silhouette: Bootcut jeans with a low rise. This cut gives you a leaner, more sophisticated line than does a baggier cut.

*Add sexy shoes.* While weekend jeans are great when accompanied by sneakers or flip-flops, dressed-up jeans call for more dramatic footwear. Sexy, strappy heels lengthen your legs, as long as your jeans are long enough to cover most of the heel. Try a pair with pointed toes and a slender heel for instant chic. Can't deal with heels? A simple pair of ballet flats -- especially in unexpected shades like silver -- gives your jeans Audrey Hepburn appeal.

*Top with a dramatic shirt. *For nighttime, leave your jeans' usual companion (the trusty T-shirt) at home. Instead, try on a top in a luxe, evening fabric like satin or chiffon, or one adorned with sequins. And go for a sexy cut, like off-the-shoulder shell or a body-skimming halter. A more formal topper adds a dressy feel to your jeans.

*Accessorize adeptly.* The finishing touches on an evening jeans look? Accessories. Go for the glitz here, adding chandelier earrings or hoops, a bold cocktail ring, or a metallic clutch -- anything more demure (pearls, diamond studs) is too daytime.

Source


----------



## Leony (Mar 7, 2006)

Very nice Maja!


----------



## islandgirl930 (Mar 7, 2006)

I love to dress up jeans! Especially with heels and I nice flirty top. Thanks maja!


----------



## Little_Lisa (Mar 7, 2006)

Yes, me too!!


----------



## bunni (Mar 7, 2006)

this is great, i need to accesorize more as well!


----------



## LipglossQueen (Mar 7, 2006)

Thanks for tips, I agree accessories or lack thereof can really make or break an outfit.


----------



## pieced (Mar 7, 2006)

I so agree with the first tip, if you want ot fade a pair of jeans, just buy inexpensive jeans and beat the crap out of it, and rub with sand paper. It's good as therapy aswell:icon_chee...


----------



## Blue15 (Mar 8, 2006)

*I wear jeans all the time and these are good tips that I need to try.*


----------



## SierraWren (Mar 8, 2006)

Such helpful tips--essential, in my case--thanks so much for posting this!


----------



## gotchabear (Mar 8, 2006)

Thanks for posting this! I wish it did come with pictures though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Elisabeth (Mar 9, 2006)

Mayachi! Thanks for posting this! I too could be forever in Blue Jeans.

I also have a White Jean fetish like Liz Hurley.

I had to tell myself: no more white jeans.:icon_cool

Thanks again!


----------



## Maja (Mar 9, 2006)

Here are some pics for jeans, short-sleeved tops and long-sleeved tops  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

HTH!


----------



## shygirl_1 (Mar 10, 2006)

Cool tips:clap :clap :clap


----------



## islandgirl930 (Mar 10, 2006)

I love those jeans!! Where did you find them??


----------



## Maja (Mar 10, 2006)

That's a tough question  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I think the brand is Citizens of Humanity, but I'm not sure, and I'm also not sure which season. I uploaded these pics from my computer file where I save pics as inspiration  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Sorry!


----------



## islandgirl930 (Mar 10, 2006)

Thanks so much for replying! That's okay though, hopefully they still make them, or atleast something similar. Those jeans look great with those pumps!


----------



## lavender (Mar 10, 2006)

I like all the long sleeved tops in that pic!


----------

